# Is it time to re-think the North American Model of Wildlife Conservation



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is worth a read.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles...nk-north-american-model-wildlife-conservation


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Some in Utah advocate tossing the entire model. It's "socialism", they say. I can't agree, but I do think there's a serious conflict between sisters 3 and 6 - scientific management and democratic rule. In practice, the 2 principles tend to be mutually exclusive.


----------

